# Jazz guitar teacher in Barrie, Ontario ?



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello all. Anyone know of an excellent jazz guitar teacher in Barrie or north? Not someone who 'can' teach jazz, but someone who, I guess, specializes in jazz. Thanks so much.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

My nephew was going to a guy named Joe Huron in Barrie, who apparently is a jazz teacher.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Would Alliston be close enough for you?

Andy Harasymscyuk at Modern Music- Teacher Bios is a very good jazz guitarist.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Try Kijiji. Here's a link. Barrie Music Lessons: Guitar, Piano, banjo, fiddle, drumming, vocal teachers on Kijiji.ca - Free Local Classifieds..

Here are some suggestions on finding a good teacher.


How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor

Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. There is the odd exception where an instructor will rent space within a music shop and has no other ties to the music store. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

Gibson's Learn & Master Guitar | Learn to Play Guitar at Home with DVD Lessons | Acoustic & Electric


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

I was hoping to maybe get Ed Bickert. He's fairly local. Just kidding. Thanks so much for all the suggestions.


----------

